# Canon Makes the PowerShot G3 X Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2015)

```
<em>Newest Addition to G-Series Features a One-inch 20.2MP CMOS Sensor, a 25x Optical Power Zoom Lens, Dust- and Water-Resistance and Built-in Wi-Fi<sup>®</sup> with NFC<sup>™</sup> </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., June 18, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced an exciting addition to its G-series of premium compact digital cameras — the Canon PowerShot G3 X. Ideal for photographers looking for DSLR-style features and quality in a compact, dust- and water-resistant body, this camera’s large, one-inch, 20.2 Megapixel* High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor delivers optimal performance with an ISO range of 125 – 12,800. The sensor, along with a proprietary DIGIC 6 Image processor, creates Canon’s HS System to provide photographers with a high-performance point-and-shoot camera that captures vivid and detailed still images and video, even in difficult low-light shooting scenarios.</p>
<p>“The Canon PowerShot G3 X is a truly superb digital camera, one that provides so many top-notch features to empower photographers of all skill levels to shoot and share stunning images and HD video with ease,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The compact size will make the PowerShot G3 X camera a pleasure to have on-hand for any occasion and the advanced features will help make sure the moment is captured beautifully.”</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21148 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3q.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3q-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_3q" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qlcd.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qlcd-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qlcd" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qbackopen.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qbackopen-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qbackopen" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qflash.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qflash-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_3qflash" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_back.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_back-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_back" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_lcd.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_lcd-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_lcd" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_front.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_front-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_front" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_kit.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150618_thumbL_g3x_kit-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20150618_thumbL_g3x_kit" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>This long-zoom, premium compact camera allows users to get close to the action with its bright f/2.8-5.6, 25x Optical Power Zoom Lens (equivalent to 24-600mm). In addition, an improved Intelligent Image Stabilization (IS) system provides virtually shake-free images in a wide variety of shooting conditions.</p>
<p>The Canon PowerShot G3 X camera is the most rugged G-series model yet. The combination of enhanced body panel construction with rubber sealing helps ensure this dust-and-water resistant digital camera is ready to shoot action-packed adventures even in some of the most adverse conditions. It also features controls and menu operation inherited from the Canon EOS line of Digital SLR cameras, a first for the PowerShot G-Series. Useful controls include an Auto Exposure (AE) lock button, Auto Focus (AF) selection button and DRIVE/AF button. For photography purists, the PowerShot G3 X camera fully supports both manual exposure control and the user’s choice of RAW, JPEG or RAW+JPEG recording formats. For quick camera setting, the PowerShot G3 X includes a programmable continuous ring on the lens, an exposure compensation dial and mode dial on top, and a rear control dial. Electronic Viewfinder EVF-DC1 featuring 2.36MP resolution and an adjustable viewing angle is also available as an optional accessory for the PowerShot G3 X to help users compose shots in bright, sunny conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The PowerShot G3 X camera features a bright 3.2-inch Multi-Angle capacitive touch panel LCD screen with 1.62 million dot resolution, providing a sharp, clear, and vivid display. The adjustable screen enables shooting from a variety of angles with enhanced flexibility by tilting up to 180 degrees for capturing selfies and creative low-angle shots, or as much as 45 degrees down for overhead shots.</p>
<p>The camera’s ability to record 1080p Full HD video (at 24p, 30p, and 60p in MP4 format) is enhanced through several new features including an external stereo microphone jack, a headphone jack for audio monitoring while recording, and manual control of exposure and audio levels. The camera also features live HDMI output while recording allowing for direct connection to external video recorders as well as convenient playback of recorded movies on an HDTV.</p>
<p>For those looking to shoot from the sidelines, the PowerShot G3 X features high-speed AF and 31 widely spread AF points to help capture fast-action shots with accuracy and ease. Paired with a continuous shooting speed of up to 5.9 frames-per-second (fps), the PowerShot G3 X gives photographers the capability to keep shooting in full resolution with no buffer lag or frame limit.<sup>i</sup></p>
<p>The camera’s built-in Wi-Fi capabilities allow users to easily share images and videos via social media sharing sites like Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube using Canon Image Gateway through a Wi-Fi access point or directly to compatible iOS<sup>1</sup> and Android<sup>2</sup> devices. The camera is also equipped with Near Field Communication (NFC<sup>™</sup>)<sup>2</sup> , allowing for quick and simple pairing to compatible Android devices as well as full support for Canon’s soon-to-be-released Connect Station CS100 device. In addition, Canon’s free Camera Connect app<sup>3</sup>, available for both iOS and Android devices, allows users to share images and remotely control the camera and capture images from one app.</p>
<p>The PowerShot G3 X camera also includes Canon’s Star Mode to capture breathtaking images and video of starry night skies with superb quality. The “Star Trails” mode turns star movement into a luminous still image, while the “Star Time-Lapse Movie” mode makes beautiful video clips that show the movement of the stars against a static background.</p>
<p>In order to enhance the shooting experience, the Canon PowerShot G3 X camera is compatible with a variety of optional accessories like the Canon Electronic Viewfinder EVF-DC1, the Canon EX-Series Speedlite system, and Remote Switch RS-60 E3.</p>
<div><b>Pricing and Availability</b></div>
<p>The new Canon PowerShot G3 X premium compact camera is scheduled to be available in July 2015 for an estimated retail price of $999.99. For more information please visit:<a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/digital_cameras/powershot_g3_x" target="_self">http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/digital_cameras/powershot_g3_x</a></p>
<div><b>Canon PowerShot G3 X Premium Compact Camera Specifications Summary:</b></div>
<ul>
<li>One-inch, 20.2 Megapixel High Sensitivity CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>Canon DIGIC 6 Image Processor</li>
<li>24-600mm equivalent, f/2.8-5.6 25x Optical Power Zoom Lens</li>
<li>Improved Five-Axis Intelligent IS</li>
<li>Dust- and water-resistance (approx. equivalent to EOS 70D)</li>
<li>Multi-Angle, 3.2-inch 1.62-million dot capacitive touch panel LCD screen</li>
<li>1080p Full HD video (24p, 30p, 60p), Live HDMI output</li>
<li>External stereo microphone and headphone jacks</li>
<li>EOS-inherited control layout</li>
<li>31-point High Speed AF system</li>
<li>Wi-Fi and NFC enabled</li>
<li>Compatible with a variety of Canon EOS system accessories</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## peterisviksna (Jun 18, 2015)

The 1000$ price tag combined with what this camera offers seems hilarious when you compare it to the just announced Sony RX100 mk4. Seems like Sony is so far ahead of Canon lately it's stunning.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2015)

dead on arrival.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2015)

dilbert said:


> peterisviksna said:
> 
> 
> > The 1000$ price tag combined with what this camera offers seems hilarious when you compare it to the just announced Sony RX100 mk4. Seems like Sony is so far ahead of Canon lately it's stunning.
> ...



Canon name doesnt mean absolute best in Iq now a days. Also look at offerings from competition in this segment. there are a lot of essential features lacking. I can live with missing EVF, but lack of 4K or even high speed video modes at 1080p makes throws camera out of consideration for a backup compact in my bag. Sony RX10 mk ii released two days back has excellent video features and I might get that camera to accompany my main Canon macro kit for video work.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 18, 2015)

Canon now officially one full generation behind Sony. 
Last gen Sony sensor, no built-in EVF, Contrast-AF only (no PDAF) ... BUT 1k price tag. 
Management obviously totally clueless. 
Does not look good for 'em.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just wrong in so many ways...

First the mishap of the G1X II, then the G7X, now this Canonitis G3X.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 18, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I dunno, all these naysayers.
> 
> What about the Canon _system_?
> And isn't Canon *the* #1 camera seller?
> ...



Systems matter... for the DSLR line. Not so much for compacts. Not going to use awesome L glass with this, or a powerful setup of Speedlites. The superzoom segment doesn't appeal to me at all, but this is too big to take instead of the SL1 and too expensive to be a backup travel camera.

And it's not cheap enough for beginning photo enthusiasts to get instead of an entry DSLR (from anyone) and an extra lens or two.

You are aware it's ok to like the Canon DSLRs and not worship everything the company does, right? I certainly don't use their printers..


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I didn't even post preorder links.....


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 18, 2015)

peterisviksna said:


> The 1000$ price tag combined with what this camera offers seems hilarious when you compare it to the just announced Sony RX100 mk4. Seems like Sony is so far ahead of Canon lately it's stunning.



Not just Sony. Panasonic has had this one out for about a year now:

http://shop.panasonic.com/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/lumix-point-and-shoot-cameras/DMC-FZ1000.html#srule=best-matches&start=1&cgid=lumix-point-and-shoot-cameras

Only goes to 400mm but Leica designed zoom and f2.8-4.0 plus 4K video if you want it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, all these naysayers.
> ...



Exactly. It has a hotshoe, it works with Canon's excellent Speedlites, especially the -RT ones. It has NFC and fully supports the innovative Canon CS-100 Connect Station for seamless integration with.......

Oh, hell – even I can't keep a straight face.  This camera is a dog. Oh, and the CS-100 seems like a useless solution desperately searching for a problem.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 18, 2015)

"the PowerShot G3 X includes a programmable continuous ring on the lens"

I don't understand what this would be?

Can anyone explain it for me?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "the PowerShot G3 X includes a programmable continuous ring on the lens"
> I don't understand what this would be?
> Can anyone explain it for me?



I suspect it's like the one on my S100 - the control ring rotates 360° with no stop, and can be set to control various functions (zoom, ISO, etc.).


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Exactly. It has a hotshoe, it works with Canon's excellent Speedlites, especially the -RT ones. It has NFC and fully supports the innovative Canon CS-100 Connect Station for seamless integration with.......
> 
> Oh, hell – even I can't keep a straight face.  This camera is a dog. Oh, and the CS-100 seems like a useless solution desperately searching for a problem.



I nearly fell off my chair when I read this post from neuro! Has his account been hacked?! Just kidding, but thanks for the laugh -definitely the best post I have read in a while!


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 18, 2015)

It's certainly overpriced, we'll have to wait for reviews to know about performance. There are two interesting features that distinguish it from some of the other high-end P&S models: the zoom range and sealing. If it had come in as high as $800 I might have thought it within range, but unless the reviews are stellar the price will plummet quickly.

When I read the specs and price the thought that crossed my mind was: "in 2 years I can get a good deal on a refurb."


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 18, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. It has a hotshoe, it works with Canon's excellent Speedlites, especially the -RT ones. It has NFC and fully supports the innovative Canon CS-100 Connect Station for seamless integration with.......
> ...



+1 8)

Not to mention the XC10... that was another DoA!

I love my Canon gear (2x DSLRs, and several lenses) - but that doesn't mean I like ALL Canon gear!


----------



## bereninga (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't understand why anyone would buy this camera. Can someone pls explain?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 18, 2015)

I am sure that there will be some people buying this camera and ending up being very happy with it.

It does not sound like a terrible camera. I think the price is a bit much but then I think a lot of things are priced too high these days. ;D


----------



## slclick (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks good, certainly not great. Seems about $300 too high for the last years feature set. Will make a awesome Superzoom for some people. Not your best work Canon.


----------



## Woody (Jun 18, 2015)

I do not know what Canon management is thinking. A product like the G3X by today's standard is a joke and highly damaging for their reputation... Like I said in another post, they are better off not offering anything until they have a product that is really stunning. I have a bad feeling about Canon... looks like it's downhill all the way now...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2015)

slclick said:


> Seems about $300 too high for the last years feature set. Will make a awesome Superzoom for some people.



That's key. At $600, it would be a far more interesting offering. I suspect we'll see the price of this drop pretty fast.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 18, 2015)

Used to be that you could count on Canon offerings to be at the top of their segment.
Canon's glass and high end bodies are great, but getting to be too big an investment, and the value seems increasingly questionable. The new C300 mk II will ring in at $16000, and the C100 mkII at almost $6000 is under-spec'd. They seem to keep holding back (the C100 II should have had Dual Pixel AF, higher frame rates, and better codec options). Even little BlackMagic Design is offering a lot for the $ in products like the Ursa mini.
Canon has nothing in a mirrorless, and their low end stuff is unremarkable. 

I still love the 5D3, but will Canon do justice to the 5D4? I hope so. Canon needs to pull out all stops or Sony (and others) is going to steam-roll over them before long.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2015)

peterisviksna said:


> The 1000$ price tag combined with what this camera offers seems hilarious when you compare it to the just announced Sony RX100 mk4. Seems like Sony is so far ahead of Canon lately it's stunning.



How good does your Sony RX100 do at 200mm? 400mm? 600mm?.

Hint, its not a RX100 competitor, its a super zoom camera. Its not even a RX10 II competitor, The RX10 II only zooms to 200mm and costs $1300.

The closest competition is the Panasonic FZ1000, which goes to 400mm which now has dropped in price to $800.

This is a camera obviously aimed at those who bought a SX60 HS and would like better IQ and low light performance at the expense of losing focal length. Someone who would like a reasonably high quality image at 600mm, but does not want to spend $$$ on a DSLR plus 600mm lens. It could be useful for sports or wildlife, depending on how well and fast it focuses. I don't expect much there.

The lens is likely the most expensive part of the camera, but, as others have said, I find the price a little high. It will drop eventually.


----------



## TeT (Jun 18, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I dunno, all these naysayers.
> 
> What about the Canon _system_?
> And isn't Canon *the* #1 camera seller?



Not a System Camera, might as well be a point and shoot with a hotshoe...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2015)

TeT said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, all these naysayers.
> ...



I'd call it a point and shoot, just like the RX100, RX10, G7X, G1X. Its just a high end one. I don't see any issue there.


----------



## Machaon (Jun 18, 2015)

Etienne said:


> Canon has nothing in a mirrorless...



M3?


----------



## M_S (Jun 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How good does your Sony RX100 do at 200mm? 400mm? 600mm?.
> ...
> The lens is likely the most expensive part of the camera, but, as others have said, I find the price a little high. It will drop eventually.



I guess the 600mm is a bit misleading. A 600mm lens is a normally a huuuge and heavy lens. I doubt that this thing will do good images on that focal length. Even more misleading is the fact that they advertise this lens as a f/2.8-5.6. Makes everybody believe that they don't need the super equipment to get the shot, just use this zoom on this small camera instead. Utter nonsense.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 18, 2015)

So . . . no S130?


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 18, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> dead on arrival.



Shure? In Germany there's a saying: "Totgesagte leben länger" (rough translation: "Declared dead ones live longer")

IMO it depends on
* IQ of the camera
* usability
- 24-600 seems very holistic
- three (!) control wheels give access to e.g. f-stop, exp time and ISO
- some weather sealing
* development of pricing

No need to bash a product which hasn't arrived the market, is perhaps for other types of users ...

About some remarks of old tech or minor feature sets ... I really enjoy to use the old 5D classic due its reduced feature set which helps me to concentrate on what a camera is for: Taking photos!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2015)

M_S said:


> I guess the 600mm is a bit misleading. A 600mm lens is a normally a huuuge and heavy lens. I doubt that this thing will do good images on that focal length. Even more misleading is the fact that they advertise this lens as a f/2.8-5.6. Makes everybody believe that they don't need the super equipment to get the shot, just use this zoom on this small camera instead. Utter nonsense.



If you want utter misleading nonsense, look no further than Panasonic. At least Canon doesn't print 600mm f/2.8 right on the lens barrel.


----------



## JimS (Jun 18, 2015)

*Worth looking at Canon's promotional videos, but wait for major price drop*

The quality of the camera's images and videos as displayed in Canon's promotional videos impressed me. Worth a look:

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/digital_cameras/powershot_g3_x#Experience_the_G3_X

THE PRICE: 

1) I think price is really $1,250 not $999 since I cannot imagine spending that much money and not getting the optional EVF.

2) That's a RIDICULOUS price for this camera with its 1" sensor.

The camera is compact, but not pocketable. Given its size, the Canon is competing with the Panasonic FZ-1000 (I have one, and love it), and even the Canon EOS-M3 which has a bigger sensor and can be had for the same price, perhaps less.

I also have the impression that if one uses the EVF, then the pop-up tiny flash is blocked? 

Canon drop the price $400-500 and I would consider this camera given its apparently rugged build, but until then there seem to be so many better choices at that price.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 19, 2015)

.
In comprehensible is the only word that seems to fit this camera for me.

I can rationalize the one large price knowing that leaves room for really deep discounts. But no EVF makes me shake my head. I want Canon to trot out the guy who can hand-hold (this is a "portable" camera!) this at 600mm -- I'll give him a break and have him do 500mm, attain and keep focus on a nice, sunny day in the city. No tripod, not even a monopod. Hell, I can hardly do that with the M with an EF-S 60mm lens.

For at least a year now, I've been in the superzoom market. The best for me seems to be the Canon SX60HS. But I'm still not convinced enough to make the buy. It's hard to get good IQ from the tiny sensors being used, and RAW doesn't seem to help a lot. DPR just did a five-camera review of these...

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7192763593/2015-superzoom-camera-roundup

The G3X is short by typical superzoom standards, but all the others use an EVF. The sensor is larger -- typical superzooms are using the 1/2.3" size sensor while the G3X uses the one-inch sensor.

Pricing on typical superzooms ranges from $200 to $600 USD. That's a LONG way from one large -- a barrier no casual amateur is going through.

Canon must see something invisible to me -- but I think their vision is drug enhanced!


----------



## dswtan (Jun 19, 2015)

Haters gonna hate. This looks very good to me. 

I'm exactly in the market for a "top quality superzoom" to complement my other kit and replace an aging SX30 for stills-only. I never use EVF. I do use my Speedlites on my compacts (G-series). I do like the common user interfaces across Canon cams, and this furthers that. It may even reduce the utility of my M3. The initial price is high, as is common, but with some discount in due course, I'm interested. 

Apparently I'm a niche -- which is exactly Canon's strategy, is it not? Each unto their own!


----------



## abphotos (Jun 19, 2015)

Somebody should tell Yuichi Ishizuka to stop hitting the pipe so hard. As a long time canon user invested heavy in canon glass I can say I am going with the a7r II. I am so tired of being disappointed by Canons announcements. Maybe in the year 2045 the will put 4k in the c100...


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jun 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> M_S said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the 600mm is a bit misleading. A 600mm lens is a normally a huuuge and heavy lens. I doubt that this thing will do good images on that focal length. Even more misleading is the fact that they advertise this lens as a f/2.8-5.6. Makes everybody believe that they don't need the super equipment to get the shot, just use this zoom on this small camera instead. Utter nonsense.
> ...


Actually, they do - just not on the "official" specifications on the front of the lens. On the top of the barrel it says 24-600 35mm Equiv.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2015)

WoodyWindy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > M_S said:
> ...



Yeah, Panasonic left off an important bit.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2015)

abphotos said:


> Somebody should tell Yuichi Ishizuka to stop hitting the pipe so hard. As a long time canon user invested heavy in canon glass I can say I am going with the a7r II. I am so tired of being disappointed by Canons announcements. Maybe in the year 2045 the will put 4k in the c100...



H&G. :


----------



## troppobash (Jun 19, 2015)

"I also have the impression that if one uses the EVF, then the pop-up tiny flash is blocked? "

On the G1XMII you can still use the pop up flash and bounce it
upwards... with the evf in the hot shoe. So it should be the same in this
one...

It will fill a niche for those who want equivalent 600mm zoom
without a DSLR.


----------



## troppobash (Jun 19, 2015)

The media release stated:
It also features controls and menu operation inherited from the Canon EOS line of Digital SLR cameras, a first for the PowerShot G-Series. Useful controls include an Auto Exposure (AE) lock button, Auto Focus (AF) selection button and DRIVE/AF button. For photography purists, the PowerShot G3 X camera fully supports both manual exposure control and the user’s choice of RAW, JPEG or RAW+JPEG recording formats.

This sound very I intriguing....

How do we get this as a firmware update in the G1XMII


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 27, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you want utter misleading nonsense, look no further than Panasonic. At least Canon doesn't print 600mm f/2.8 right on the lens barrel.



Sweet, a compact camera whose lens has a 8-and-a-half inch diameter aperture.


----------

